# Electronic Entertainment Expo 2010



## Coneill987 (Jun 5, 2010)

Well the new Expo starts on the 15th of june which is only a few more weeks away ;P

Anyone going to the expo and which part of the expo has gotten you excited and you cant wait to see?Its a good thing IGN/Gamespot can brodcast the E3 expo like they do every year right?I live in the UK so i dont get to go to the show..

I probaly cant wait for that "Surprise" Valve has announced...oh and also the new Zelda Wii game.

Edit:The Mysterious Picture Released


----------



## Skittle (Jun 5, 2010)

wafiugegeiwyceg 

Are they FINALLY gonna announce Half-Life 3? If so my husband is gonna shit his fuckin pants.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 5, 2010)

skittle said:


> wafiugegeiwyceg
> 
> Are they FINALLY gonna announce Half-Life 3? If so my husband is gonna shit his fuckin pants.


You're dating a babyfur?


----------



## Skittle (Jun 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You're dating a babyfur?



Ahuuuurrr. Fuckin' gross never ugh D:


----------



## SirRob (Jun 5, 2010)

I wanna see Nintendo talk about Fire Emblem 12, Golden Sun 3 and Zelda Wii. >_>

Edit: Also lol Snoic Colours


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 5, 2010)

I really doubt we'll see episode 3 for a good long time yet,


----------



## Alstor (Jun 5, 2010)

I sure hope DICE has something to show us all.

Mirror's Edge 2 <3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 5, 2010)

I wanna hear that Sly 4 is on its way to the PS3.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 5, 2010)

I highly doubt they'll announce anything that I care about, though I do want to hear the updates on Natal, and a few lil other things, but most of it'll prolly be a waste to me.


----------



## Luca (Jun 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I wanna hear that Sly 4 is on its way to the PS3.



YES! So do I. But the fact that they recenly released infamous 2 concept art means that sucker punch will finish that game first.

I'm also hoping for something from naughty dog on a new game but it's just a little too soon for that. I really want to see some killzone 3 gameplay.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 5, 2010)

Luca said:


> YES! So do I. But the fact that they recenly released infamous 2 concept art means that sucker punch will finish that game first.



Yeah, that's probably true. Oh well, I'll settle for an announcement about the next Insomniac projects (Yes, because there's more than one) and pray the name Ratchet shows up somewhere.


----------



## Luca (Jun 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yeah, that's probably true. Oh well, I'll settle for an announcement about the next Insomniac projects (Yes, because there's more than one) and pray the name Ratchet shows up somewhere.



Isn't insomniac supposed to be releasing a game for both systems now? I wonder what that will be. I would also like to hear about resistance 3


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 5, 2010)

Luca said:


> Isn't insomniac supposed to be releasing a game for both systems now? I wonder what that will be. I would also like to hear about resistance 3


Yeah, they're making a multiplat shooting game, I believe.

I can't fucking wait to hear from Insomniac. They'll almost assuredly reveal Resistance 3 and OHMYFUCKINGGODICAN'TWAITI'MSUCHAFANBOY!


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I wanna see Nintendo talk about Fire Emblem 12, Golden Sun 3 and Zelda Wii. >_>
> 
> Edit: Also lol Snoic Colours


Sonic Colors... What an ironic name. All of the characters in Sonic (barring Tails) are just recolored Sonics.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Sonic Colors... What an ironic name. All of the characters in Sonic (barring Tails) are just recolored Sonics.


But what about Knu- er... Amy R-... 

Shado-

Ohh! I know, Eggman!


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But what about Knu- er... Amy R-...
> 
> Shado-
> 
> Ohh! I know, Eggman!


HIS NAME IS DR. ROBOTNIK.

Everytime I hear Eggman, I want to an hero. D:


----------



## Holsety (Jun 5, 2010)

skittle said:


> wafiugegeiwyceg
> 
> Are they FINALLY gonna announce Half-Life 3? If so my husband is gonna shit his fuckin pants.


I'm pretty sure at this rate I will hate Half Life 3 no matter what and only buy it because I need a feeling of closure after all these years of waiting and hoping ;_;


----------



## SirRob (Jun 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> HIS NAME IS DR. ROBOTNIK.
> 
> Everytime I hear Eggman, I want to an hero. D:


It was _always_ Eggman in Japan.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It was _always_ Eggman in Japan.


Doesn't change the fact that Eggman is a gay name.


----------



## Querk (Jun 5, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if Half-Life 3 came out before Episode 3. 
And L4D3 before either.
Furious, but not surprised.


Hoping for Sly 4 and possibly maybe KH3 so I don't have to sell my terribad PS3 that has like three games I actually care about.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Doesn't change the fact that Eggman is a gay name.


It's better than trying to make Sonic seem more serious than it is.


----------



## Tao (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh, boy Episode 3. It better be good after all this wait.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 5, 2010)

I think the following will make gameplay debuts there:

- Fallout: New Vegas (a la E3 2008 with Fallout 3)
- Portal 2
- I Am Alive (and then disappoint us by delaying it into oblivion)
- That new Zelda Wii game
- Crysis 2
- Sonic Colors
- Rockband 3
- Postal III
- Batman: Arkham Asylum 2
- Metal Gear Solid: Rising (a guy can dream)


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 5, 2010)

I forgot about Postal III and I am alive.
They're gonna show the new 3DS, Natal, and the PS3 Vibrator thing.
Gears of War 3 and Call of Duty Black OPS


----------



## Kuraggo (Jun 5, 2010)

Crysis 2. 
Oh and that picture is fake by the way, so the surprise may not even be Half Life related. OMG L4D3!?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 5, 2010)

Kuraggo said:


> Crysis 2.
> Oh and that picture is fake by the way, so the surprise may not even be Half Life related. OMG L4D3!?


Gabe Newell is the best troll of all time. Don't hate.

And that WOULD happen.


----------



## Querk (Jun 6, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Gabe Newell is the best troll of all time. Don't hate.
> 
> And that WOULD happen.




Fact: 99% of all progress on Episode 3 goes directly into feeding Gabe's gigantic face.


----------



## Coneill987 (Jun 6, 2010)

Zelda Wii 2 Rumors apprantly


The game will be vary from the dungeon field dungeon method we are  accustomed too (nothing new, Eiji Aonuma confirmed that last year).
You will be able to select right or left handed at the start, and  Link will be left or right handed based on your selection
The gameplay and basic mechanics are complete.
They are currently polishing up the story and Characters.
One of the characters they are working on is a innkeeper in Link's  home village who has a son that looks up to Link.
The girl in the art is not the Master Sword, and it appears the  Master Sword will not be in the game.
The girls name from the painting could possibly be Adelle, Adella,  or Aderu.
She is not with you throughout the game like Ezlo and Midna.
The face in the painting of her is not her real face. It's not fully  elaborated on much, but it does say that it was a place holder concept  art piece.(assuming the entire art itself was just concept work)
Link's sword is highly unique in this game, and will have several  unlockable abilities. Adelle (or whatever her final name becomes)  communicates with you through this sword.



There will be horseback combat. Epona will avoid obstacles  automatically.
The models for 3 significant characters in the game have been  touched up, but no they are not Zelda or Ganondorf. (Google translate  gives rough names of Link, Gorons, and Epona, but our translator said  it's not specifically mentioned)
The idea of this version of Link also being The Hero of Time has  been highly considered, and may already be implemented.
Time travel plays a role in the game.
The game takes place in more than just Hyrule, and may possibly not  be Hyrule at all.



Link will be replacing the bow and arrow with a crossbow.
Game is all but finished. Putting on final touches.
There will be a playable demo at E3.
Time travel does occur and it happens through the use of a new  blade. (not the master sword)
Link's hometown is much bigger than in previous titles.
There will be several "Majora's Mask" esque sidequests.
Character interaction will be more involving than in any previous  title.
The dungeon field dungeon method is changed, and one of the changes  confirms a straight dungeon to dungeon portion of the game.
The current name of the girl in the picture is Adelle.
Combat is extremely fluent and innovative. No previous Wii title can  give you a good example of it's unique style.
The game relies heavily on sword combat versus other items.
There will be less items, but they will be used more frequently.
There will be another main weapon added for an alternative combat  style.
The game will feature significant portions of flight.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 6, 2010)

A friend of mine was terrified by G-Man for some reason. Honestly, he never bothered me - until that (fake) teaser image.

I'M GONNA SEE G-MAN IN THE DARK EVERYWHERE NOW. CANNOT BE UNSEEN. D:


----------



## Das Fluffinpuff (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't wait to see if Natal is any good or not...it has a lot of doubters, but so did the DS. 

Anybody know if there will be live streaming of the event?


----------



## arisfelis (Jun 6, 2010)

Coneill987 said:


> Zelda Wii 2 Rumors apprantly.



Just really looking forward to the motion plus.

Also, wouldn't it just be Zedla Wii 1?
Twilight Princess was pretty much for Gamecube. Like Resident Evil 4 was and how that went over to the Wii with motion controls added in.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2010)

Coneill987 said:


> There will be several "Majora's Mask" esque sidequests.


I like this.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 6, 2010)

Das Fluffinpuff said:


> Anybody know if there will be live streaming of the event?


G4TV always has something going on...


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 6, 2010)

Das Fluffinpuff said:


> Anybody know if there will be live streaming of the event?


There's _always_ live streaming of the event somewhere.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 6, 2010)

skittle said:


> wafiugegeiwyceg
> 
> Are they FINALLY gonna announce Half-Life 3? If so my husband is gonna shit his fuckin pants.



Maybe they'll finally announce episode 3. You know...the episode we've been waiting for since 2007. 


I predict that Nintendo's showing will either
a) Show something that's not deemed a "Game" by the shadow council of cabalist hardcore gamers and causes a massive scream of "WHY HAVE YOU ABANDONED US?!?!?!?" whilst ignoring the "core" titles like Zelda and GameFreak. 
b) Shows Zelda, Pokemon Black and White and several other new IPs they are either publishing or developing. The new IPs will be promptly ignored while everyone says "Wow, look, where are all the new franchises from Nintendo? Look at it! Zelda and Pokemon! They're just milking the same things!" with their backs to any new IPs. (Or Spinoffs if those count.)


I also predict that Square-Enix will show stuff for Dragon Quest IX, Final Fantasy XIV, amongst other stuff they're publishing. The cries are going to be "Why isn't Final Fantasy XIV out yet?", complaints that Final Fantasy XIV is even _in development_, complaints about games they're making that somehow affect their enjoyment of others....etc. 


Capcom's is probably going to show more Nostalgic things like a Mega Man 11 that looks exactly like the NES ones. Megaman Fans will probably see another Megaman star force or battle network and scream at how shitty it is without having ever played it. 

Tales fans have by now given up and won't expect any news of Namco-bandai doing anything EXCEPT giving them the middle finger. A bigger shock would be them showing a Tales of Graces trailer in English, or a European release date, with the version being localized being based off of the exchanged-discs. Perverted Impact and Okamichan are expected to say "TRASH!!!" and "loltales". 

Microsoft will run lots of Halo stuff. Cue halo fans jizzing on the floor and halo haters spitting on the floor in raeg. 

Valve may finally announce episode 3, showing that they *haven't* just devoted all their time into Left 4 Dead, free TF2 updates, and other projects and that those of us who've been waiting since 2007 will finally get our just desserts. Sign language is to be expected. Valve may also announce a TF2 for Mac while LIzardbeth squeals and starts counting down the seconds until release. 

I predict that Diablo 3 will have people screaming "BOOOOO!!!" at it because it doesn't look like it was designed by Hot Topic users. That, or it'll be completely ignored (along with Cataclysm, at least, everywhere *BUT* here cuz of the Worgen) in favour of watching three-minute Starcraft 2 trailers and setting up the "Days until release" timers. 

I also predict that Digitalpotato will pretty much ignore most of the announcements because he doesn't have to get his hopes crushed like what happens to 90% of the games that come out today. Or he'll see something new that catches his eye and he'll probably look into when it's finally released.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 6, 2010)

There's only like, one Halo game left? And it's Reach, not even a full game. Though D3 does look weak, I've been excited to hear about it, but when I saw some of the teaser trailers and stuff - It made me sad.

When the hell is Final Fantasy going to end anyways? 20?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Tales fans have by now given up and won't expect any news of Namco-bandai doing anything EXCEPT giving them the middle finger. A bigger shock would be them showing a Tales of Graces trailer in English, or a European release date, with the version being localized being based off of the exchanged-discs. Perverted Impact and Okamichan are expected to say "TRASH!!!" and "loltales".


Why?! Why did you bring this up?! Why did you have to remind me?!?! T___T


----------



## Darkwing (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm looking forward to a lot of things for E3. 

Crysis 2, Portal 2, Fallout New Vegas and Onlive. I'm looking forward to Onlive the most though, because they are gonna be releasing it during E3.


----------



## Kuraggo (Jun 7, 2010)

Onlive will fail.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 7, 2010)

Yup, not going to be Episode 3 from Valve.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 7, 2010)

For me it would be the new Need For Speed Criterion Games are developing, It will be interesting to see the twist they bring to the series.


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

Wish I could go to E3


----------



## Skittle (Jun 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Wish I could go to E3


Me too.

Also, FFFFFFFFFF FATAL FRAME REFERENCE IN LOCATION.

Fuck...Be nice if Nintendo was like: LOL JK FATAL FRAME 4 WILL RELEASE OVERSEAS


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 7, 2010)

Can't wait for Zelda om nom nom <3


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Can't wait for Zelda om nom nom <3


Are you going to eat the game when you get it or something?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmm, what are these?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 7, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Hmm, what are these?



Duke Nukem?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 7, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Duke Nukem?


On the Valve site?

Also, don't look for it now. It was up for only 20 minutes.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I wanna see Nintendo talk about Fire Emblem 12, *Golden Sun 3 and Zelda Wii*. >_>



YES, PLEASE.


----------



## Darkwing (Jun 7, 2010)

Kuraggo said:


> Onlive will fail.



Maybe. But goddamn, I really wanna check it out once it releases.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 8, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Maybe. But goddamn, I really wanna check it out once it releases.



Onlive is going to fail because it's attempting something that is damn-near impossible. Unless they've harnessed the power of TACHYONS it's not going to be successful. 

I also don't like the idea of having to pay a monthly fee to play games that I've bought (Exceptions: MMO's, Xbox Live). 

Think playing a game with Ubisoft's online DRM system. But having to pay to play the game even after you've bought it.

I had hopes for Deus Ex 3, but after seeing screenshots of the game, I'm afraid that it's going to be stricken with consolitis.


----------



## Zydala (Jun 8, 2010)

I want my Golden Suuuun :< Also I'm kind of interested in what the new Nintendo handheld is gonna look like

also lol @ project natal


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 8, 2010)

i have pretty high hopes for the E3 again^^ ill definitely watch all 3 big press conferences again!
i dont care a lot about move and natal but im excited what else microsoft and sony will present.
nintendo will porbably talk about the vitality sensor, the new zelda, golden sun 3 and wii party. i really want to see more about golden sun 3 and zelda!^^
but im also excited about new games that havent been announced yet. we will see what they have up their sleeves


----------



## Kuraggo (Jun 8, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Onlive is going to fail because it's attempting something that is damn-near impossible. Unless they've harnessed the power of TACHYONS it's not going to be successful.
> 
> I also don't like the idea of having to pay a monthly fee to play games that I've bought (Exceptions: MMO's, Xbox Live).



Why is Live an exception? If you don't pay you can't play online even though you bought the game, and it's not like you're playing in their servers because all the games are p2p. 

And on top of that console games are more expensive. 

But yeah internet speeds are still not there yet for a service like Onlive, and I read somewhere that the games aren't even running at max settings, so what's the point really? Buying a cheap graphics card is way better.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 8, 2010)

Kuraggo said:


> Why is Live an exception? If you don't pay you can't play online even though you bought the game, and it's not like you're playing in their servers because all the games are p2p.
> 
> And on top of that console games are more expensive.
> 
> But yeah internet speeds are still not there yet for a service like Onlive, and I read somewhere that the games aren't even running at max settings, so what's the point really? Buying a cheap graphics card is way better.



Live is an exception because there's a lot more to the service than just matchmaking. 

Actually, Onlive turns out to be more expensive in the long run than buying a new console/upgrading your PC. 

It's only over a very short amount of time it is less expensive than buying a console. But over a 5 or 7 year period, it becomes several hundred USD more expensive. The Xbox 360 was $500 new. And it's lasted (well, unless RROD). It's lasted now from 2005 to 2010. Let's factor in Xbox Live gold as well. $50 a year. 

So you get a total of $750 for the 360 and 5 years of Xbox live. 

Onlive, on the otherhand, is  $15 a month. 5 years worth of OnLive is 900 USD. 

This all depends on the console's lifespan of course, but 5 seems to be the average. Although the Playstation lifespan is higher, 6-10 years. The longer a console's lifespan, the more expensive OnLive becomes.


----------



## Lasair (Jun 8, 2010)

Apart from all the already mentioned XB360 and PC titles/gear, what i want to see for PS3: 

.Killzone 3, we all know its coming, give us a date
.Resistance 3 announcement trailers etc
.Treyarch, hopefully, will have a more in depth look at Black-Ops, i want co-op details (Zombeh mode??) and some more Multiplayer info.
.Lets get a few hints from EA & Respawn as to what West, Zampella and co are gonna work on.
.Polyphony, pull the f-ing finger out, give us a playable GT5 build (demo) and solidify your releasing in Sept!
.M.O.H in action, lets see what EA can pull out with PS3 as its lead dev platform for the game.
.Rockband 3, I want to see how much further EA/Harmonix can move towards 'realisim' with it.
.A good look into Fallout: N.V by Obsidian, im hyped for it
.Crysis 2!!! Show me what the R.S.X card can really do.
.And Sony, show us at least 1 real 'killer App' for the Move, dont let it become a glorified wand-shaped PS-Eye wii-mote. 
.And give the PS3 a better internet-browser, thats as stable as Firefox or Chrome, and give Java/Flash updates as they happen, not just when you decide push a new Firmware.

Looking forward to watching the M.S and Sony conferences anyway


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 8, 2010)

Silly Lasair, believing that Sony cares about what their customers wants out of the PS3. If they did, we'd have had cross-game voice chat a long time ago. 

Also, I believe they'll talk about that stupid move to Playstation Network Premium or whatever.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 8, 2010)

Source: http://www.mahalo.com/e3-2010

The following are confirmed to be at E3 2010:

- Mafia II
- Call of Duty: Black Ops
- Guitar Hero 6
- Fallout: New Vegas
- Dead Rising 2
- Marvel vs Capcom 3
- Crysis 2
- Dead Space 2
- Medal of Honor
- Metal Gear Solid: Rising
- Monkey Island 2 SE
- The Force Unleashed II
- Star Wars: The Old Republic
- Fable III
- Gears of War 3
- Halo: Reach
- Project Natal and games
- Rock Band 3
- Splatterhouse
- Metroid: Other M
- The Legend of Zelda Wii game
- Nintendo 3DS
- Final Fantasy XIV
- Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep
- Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light
- Final Fantasy Versus XIII
- EyePet
- God of War: Ghost of Sparta
- Gran Turismo 5
- LittleBigPlanet 2
- Playstation Move
- SOCOM 4
- The Last Guardian
- Homefront
- Red Faction 4
- Saints Row 3
- Warhammer 40,000 Online
- Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine
- Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Solider
- Batman: The Brave and the Bold (new Wii Batman game)
- Batman Arkham Asylum 2
- F.E.A.R. 3
- Scribblenauts 3
- Portal 2


----------



## Lasair (Jun 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Silly Lasair, believing that Sony cares about what their customers wants out of the PS3. If they did, we'd have had cross-game voice chat a long time ago.



Sony do care about us, they really do. We'll get what we want, because they have to care, they do...right...right? *huddles in a corner rocking slowly with his Dual-Shock clutched to his chest* Its all coming soon. so soon...


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 8, 2010)

lolGran Turismo 5. 

Also, I can't wait to hear about Red Faction 4. Guerrilla was so fucking amazing.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 8, 2010)

I want more info on Final Fantasy Versus XIII. That's pretty much my main thing I'm hoping forward.

Zelda Wii second.

Everything else, I don't care much.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 8, 2010)

Teto said:


> I want more info on Final Fantasy Versus XIII. That's pretty much my main thing I'm hoping forward.


I looked it up...







This is a Final Fantasy game???


----------



## Luca (Jun 8, 2010)

What ever happened to the Wii vitality sensor they advertised about a year ago at last E3? It just seemed to disappear...


----------



## Kuraggo (Jun 9, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Live is an exception because there's a lot more to the service than just matchmaking.



Like what exactly? The exclusive demos? That's a joke. The movies and TV shows? I guess not because you need to pay for them too. The apparel for the Miis? Yeah that costs money too. So I can't really see what's the point. :/


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 9, 2010)

Kevin Butler.

That's all I'm hoping for.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 9, 2010)

Kuraggo said:


> Like what exactly? The exclusive demos? That's a joke. The movies and TV shows? I guess not because you need to pay for them too. The apparel for the Miis? Yeah that costs money too. So I can't really see what's the point. :/


 
I can see what you're getting at, I don't use live myself, but I'd shell $50 a year for online play if I only had a 360 (I'm a PC gamer by heart, I'd never get an xbox, but hypothetically). It's not nearly as expensive per year as OnLive though.


----------



## Kuraggo (Jun 9, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> I can see what you're getting at, I don't use live myself, but I'd shell $50 a year for online play if I only had a 360 (I'm a PC gamer by heart, I'd never get an xbox, but hypothetically). It's not nearly as expensive per year as OnLive though.


 
Actually I was a console gamer before because I didn't have a PC capable of running games, and I was perfectly fine paying those $50 until I bought a better PC and opened my eyes. Xbox Live is a scam. And I will not go back ever again. :I


----------



## Darkwing (Jun 9, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Onlive is going to fail because it's attempting something that is damn-near impossible. Unless they've harnessed the power of TACHYONS it's not going to be successful.



Well, they did say that they were working on it for about 7 years, I'm not gonna be too close-minded about it, because it could be something that could revolutionize the gaming industry. 

Also, last time I checked, there are many other game streaming services in-production as well: OTOY, Gaikai, and Instantaction.



Ishnuvalok said:


> I  also don't like the idea of having to pay a monthly fee to play games  that I've bought (Exceptions: MMO's, Xbox Live).



Actually, you don't have to pay monthly for Onlive: http://blog.onlive.com/2010/03/11/more-news-from-onlive/

I hope they have the Crysis demo in their game portal, that'll be sick! 



Ishnuvalok said:


> Actually, Onlive turns out to be more expensive in the long run than buying a new console/upgrading your PC.
> 
> It's only over a very short amount of time it is less expensive than buying a console. But over a 5 or 7 year period, it becomes several hundred USD more expensive. The Xbox 360 was $500 new. And it's lasted (well, unless RROD). It's lasted now from 2005 to 2010. Let's factor in Xbox Live gold as well. $50 a year.
> 
> ...


 
5 years of Onlive for 900 dollars? That's not bad actually, considering that your playing games on the latest hardware, that's less than the price of a high end gaming computer.


----------



## Kuraggo (Jun 9, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> 5 years of Onlive for 900 dollars? That's not bad actually, considering that your playing games on the latest hardware, that's less than the price of a high end gaming computer.



I remember reading somewhere that games don't run at max settings. And the video is compressed to suit your internet speed. So they will only look good and at a high resolution if your speed is up to it. And that's another point, if you can afford a high speed broadband connection I'm pretty sure you can afford buying a few parts to build a gaming PC. Playing games through Onlive with a low speed connection is going to suck.

I hope I turn out being wrong though, because the premise of the service is interesting, but I don't think the technology is there yet.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 9, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Well, they did say that they were working on it for about 7 years, I'm not gonna be too close-minded about it, because it could be something that could revolutionize the gaming industry.
> 
> 5 years of Onlive for 900 dollars? That's not bad actually, considering that your playing games on the latest hardware, that's less than the price of a high end gaming computer.



You're excluding the price of a computer capable of running OnLive from the start. Let's say you spend $400-500 on a desktop. Add another $400-500 and you've got a gaming PC.  Buy a $400 PC that can run OnLive well, then factor in the $900 over 5 years. OnLive still turns out to be more expensive. 

Also, you can build a gaming PC for $500 that can run mostly everything on high settings. 

Also, a desktop won't fail you because of your internet connection (unless you're playing Ubisoft games). Your graphics settings will also scale based on your connection. Today there are no performance guarantees. You don't actually own your games either, not to mention you won't be able to mod them, or make mods for them. Which would be a devastating blow to PC gaming. Many great games are based on mods for other games. Counter Strike, Battlefield, Left 4 Dead, Natural Selection, Garry's Mod. These wouldn't exist without the mod community.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 10, 2010)

E3 is now dead to me.

Lovely.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> E3 is now dead to me.
> 
> Lovely.


What were you expecting?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 10, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> E3 is now dead to me.
> 
> Lovely.


 What happened, babycakes?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> What were you expecting?


Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Reverie



Alstor said:


> What happened, babycakes?


Hello SirRob #2.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 10, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Hello SirRob #2.


 Did I we do this to you?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 10, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Did I we do this to you?


 
Oh god.

):


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh god.
> 
> ):


You know you like it. ;3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You know you like it. ;3



wut


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> wut


Shh... We can continue our little 'conversation' through PM. â™¥


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Shh... We can continue our little 'conversation' through PM. â™¥


What "conversation"?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> What "conversation"?


Ah, so young, so naive!


----------



## Coneill987 (Jun 14, 2010)

http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/?tag=masthead;title

Microsoft is going to start soon c:


----------



## Lobar (Jun 14, 2010)

Coneill987 said:


> http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/?tag=masthead;title
> 
> Microsoft is going to start soon c:


 
inb4Halo


----------



## Yithian (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope they give some details about episode 3 of half life because if the wait is going to take another year then I am going to shoot myself


----------



## Coneill987 (Jun 14, 2010)

15 mins |3


----------



## Coneill987 (Jun 14, 2010)

3 mins c:


----------



## Coneill987 (Jun 14, 2010)

..God dam it they delayed it 30 mins


----------



## Yithian (Jun 14, 2010)

Where are you watching it from?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 14, 2010)

Coneill987 said:


> ..God dam it they delayed it 30 mins


 
You know, there is an "Edit" button. No need to update us every 3 minutes with 1 post.


----------



## Coneill987 (Jun 14, 2010)

Yithian said:


> Where are you watching it from?


Gamespot


----------



## Alstor (Jun 14, 2010)

Microsoft conference with conversation.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 14, 2010)

They just stated that Activision will have a three year agreement with Microsoft to release any Call of duty addons first on the 360. But infinity ward is dead.


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 14, 2010)

Only things I think were worth seeing so far are MGS:R and maybe GOW3...


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah, alot of the stuff they've shown has been for a casual or non gamer.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 14, 2010)

Right now, it's the Kinect conference.

And SKITTLES!


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah, Kinectimals is cute, but it's basically 360's version of Nintendogs. The only game besides that looking good so far is Kinect Adventures, and with only one game left to show...


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 14, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Yeah, Kinectimals is cute, but it's basically 360's version of Nintendogs. The only game besides that looking good so far is Kinect Adventures, and with only one game left to show...


 But the girl with the tiger was scary. And dance central has potential.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 14, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> They just stated that Activision will have a three year agreement with Microsoft to release any Call of duty addons first on the 360. But infinity ward is dead.


 
Doesn't stop Activision from making the games. Infinity Ward does not own the rights to the "Call of Duty" brand. Activision does. 

I remember seeing a while back how Activision registered a tone of websites. http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/100695-Call-of-Duty-Might-Take-a-DeLorean-Into-the-Future

Apparently they've got Future Warfare, Advanced Warfare (Doesn't sound familiar at all :V) Secret Warfare and Space Warfare.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 14, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Apparently they've got Future Warfare, Advanced Warfare (Doesn't sound familiar at all :V) Secret Warfare and Space Warfare.


 Companies do that when they're not sure of which direction to take the game next. Don't take it as a sign that they're going to try all of those, but rather that those are ideas that they might go for. They just don't wanna be left with a game without a simple website for it.


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 14, 2010)

Great. More Star Wars. Can we expect another depressing ending?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Companies do that when they're not sure of which direction to take the game next. Don't take it as a sign that they're going to try all of those, but rather that those are ideas that they might go for. They just don't wanna be left with a game without a simple website for it.


 
That is true. But looking at Activision's business model, I wouldn't be surprised if they would announce them.


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 14, 2010)

LOL Microsoft pulled an Oprah Winfrey!


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 14, 2010)

I know! Was the new xbox thinner?


----------



## Riley (Jun 14, 2010)

How'd they manage to make an entirely new model without anyone knowing?  Usually MS is all about "HEY LOOK AT WHAT WE'RE DOING GUYS PLEASE LOVE US."


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 14, 2010)

well that wasnt very interesting except for a few things =/
and lucky bastards, i want a free xbox, too >.>


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 14, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> How'd they manage to make an entirely new model without anyone knowing?  Usually MS is all about "HEY LOOK AT WHAT WE'RE DOING GUYS PLEASE LOVE US."


It was leaked yesterday.
http://gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2010/06/13/360-slim-real-natal-name-leaked.aspx


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 14, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I know! Was the new xbox thinner?


 
It was certainly smaller...


----------



## Alstor (Jun 14, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I know! Was the new xbox thinner?


 No. Just smaller, has vents, has a bigger hard drive, and Wi-Fi.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 14, 2010)

i think it was overall smaller but mostly a lot thinner. at least that was what i was able to see.
but since a lot of press people got one there for free im sure that we will see many pics of it very soon^^


----------



## ADF (Jun 14, 2010)

Just turned off the Microsoft conference, all the motion control crap was getting on my nerves.

Based on what I did see; Microsoft's conference can be summed up as "stuff we bought" and "stuff we ripped off".

They started off with cross platform games that they paid to either remain a temporary exclusive; or offer 360 exclusive content. Followed by 1st/2nd party exclusives paid for by Microsoft, they must have drowned Crytek in cash to make them produce a 360 exclusive after spending millions updating their engine for simultaneous development. Then the remainder of what I saw was them showing just how much they want to be the Wii, pretty much targeting the exact audience the Wii did with pretty similar games (sports, exercise).

Console conferences often get on my nerves because the amount of BS and spin doctoring going on, the number of scripted casuals they brought on to become really excited about Natel/Kinetic/whatever was irritating. I expect I'll like the publisher conferences more, they tend to just be introducing their new games; and are not trying to indoctrinate you with a console religion.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 14, 2010)

Microsoft 2010, much like Nintendo 08 and Sony 06.


----------



## lionalliance (Jun 14, 2010)

That was the worst Microsoft E3 conference I have ever witness.....


----------



## Alstor (Jun 14, 2010)

Actually, that was part one of the conference. Part two is tomorrow.


----------



## Yithian (Jun 14, 2010)

Well it was a real drag seeing the constant kinect stuff. I easily got bored watching it....it wasnt like the last E3 where the games were the core of the conference. On this conference the games were a little side show and the main unbelievably boring event was kinect. Although the 360 slim is a good move for 360. This is going to be crap because the next major console conference will be showing the playstation dildo stick and a killzone 3....on the side.


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 14, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Alstor (Jun 14, 2010)

EDIT: I am a dumb fuck. Today was the press briefing.
http://kotaku.com/5502117/project-natal-world-premiere-starts-this-years-e3-on-a-sunday


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 14, 2010)

Honestly I am not expecting much from this e3 at all, aside from new Zelda material, which is the only Nintendo title I care about at all. 

Too much emphasis on Kinect Natal on Microsoft's part from what I gather. I would rather they announce more games (or god forbid a new console generation) than some shitty Wii motion clone to cover the novelty market.


----------



## Yithian (Jun 14, 2010)

Alstor said:


> The reason they showed all that Kinect stuff is that they will show all the games tomorrow during their press briefing.
> 
> Here. http://kotaku.com/5502117/project-natal-world-premiere-starts-this-years-e3-on-a-sunday



Hopefully that is good because otherwise I will start shootin ppl


----------



## Luca (Jun 14, 2010)

Fuck. Ign.com is down. Gametrailers.com is down. I want to now what the hells going on!


----------



## Coneill987 (Jun 14, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> LOL



Oh hell yeah thats going in my signature...


----------



## Alstor (Jun 14, 2010)

http://e3.g4tv.com/e32010/pressconference/ea/61/

EA conference in eight minutes.

EDIT: On now.


----------



## Luca (Jun 14, 2010)

Alstor said:


> http://e3.g4tv.com/e32010/pressconference/ea/61/
> 
> EA conference in eight minutes.
> 
> EDIT: On now.


 
All I see is the EA logo and them playing wolfmother. Is it supposed to be like this?


----------



## Riley (Jun 14, 2010)

The man told me to locate all the emergency exits in the building.  I can't find them though.  I don't want to die!


----------



## Alstor (Jun 14, 2010)

Luca said:


> All I see is the EA logo and them playing wolfmother. Is it supposed to be like this?


 It just started now due to a small delay. With the new Need for Speed game.


----------



## Riley (Jun 14, 2010)

> 5:09 PM - Rekkin: something is happening
> 5:09 PM - Rekkin: POSSIBLE CODE 6
> 5:09 PM - 12and2: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 5:10 PM - Rekkin: vroom vroom mutherfucker
> ...



My friend and I are watching.


----------



## Luca (Jun 14, 2010)

Holy shit! Dead space 2 to looks amazing!


----------



## Riley (Jun 14, 2010)

There was a noticeable lack of outer space in Dead Space 2.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 14, 2010)

Why did they make an Xbox 360 "slim" (or whatever they're calling it)? They shoulda made that when they started adding the Jasper cooling system, but now it's 2010, and people wanted that 1-2 years ago - Not for the next 2-4 years.


----------



## Riley (Jun 14, 2010)

Did EA just announce they were re-releasing Sims 3?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 14, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> Did EA just announce they were re-releasing Sims 3?


 
That's what I'm seeing, or some sort of "more jobs" or some expansion for it.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 14, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Why did they make an Xbox 360 "slim" (or whatever they're calling it)? They shoulda made that when they started adding the Jasper cooling system, but now it's 2010, and people wanted that 1-2 years ago - Not for the next 2-4 years.



Because the Jasper has a 65mn CPU and GPU, the new 360 has a 45mn CPU and GPU.  I'm waiting to see one get disassembled but if the leaked photos from much earlier are accurate, the CPU and GPU are now also built onto a single die.  The guts needed to get smaller before the outside could get smaller.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 14, 2010)

So anyone see the EA conference? Most of it was pure shit, active 2 being the shittiest of all, but bulletstorm looked great. I loved the dialogue. Great stuff.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 14, 2010)

That 360 slim would interest me... if the price had been lower, and if there were games I was interested in that were exclusive to the console. Glad they finally implemented Wifi though.


----------



## TDK (Jun 14, 2010)

Bulletstorm > Everything Else 

Oh and the Xbox 360 redesign is not only actually useful (more HD space, built in wi-fi, more quieter), but is also aesthetically pleasing and has a decent price. Kinect though... idk seems like it's more or less has that "have a ton of friends over to play with you otherwise it'll be weak as hell" quality which kept me from buyin' a Wii.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 14, 2010)

If I hadn't had my original 360 for so long, I prolly would've bought this "Slim", because it does look pretty damn sweet...But I really don't want to pay another 300$ just to have a somewhat better 360. If mine bricks, I'll think about it (though this'll be unlikely)


----------



## Riley (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm going to miss Nintendo's panel tomorrow because of graduation practice.  Uhg.


----------



## Luca (Jun 14, 2010)

Lucas arts has been making outrageously good trailers for its new games. I don't even have a PC good enough for it But I want The Old Republic now. The Force Unleashed trailer was great too. That CG studio over at Lucas studios who made those trailers needs to make some sort of movie or a better version of The Clone wars or anything. I want to see more because these are just beautiful trailers.

Fucking Gorgeous.


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm recording E3, I'll watch it later

But I'd rather be there you know


----------



## Riley (Jun 14, 2010)

Ubisoft's presentation.....Just wow.  Bad wow, by the way.


----------



## Querk (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm sick of all of these motion games. I just want to sit on my ass and tire my thumbs.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm interested in the new XB360 slim.
250G HD, built-in wifi, same price as my 360 pro.

I'm half tempted to get this instead of that fucking $100 wifi adaptor.
I wish I knew what it's life expectancy is though.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 14, 2010)

WTF? They just announced another DRIVER game, does Ubisoft ever learn?


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 14, 2010)

E3 needs a drinking game.

- Every time you hear the term "casual", take a shot.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 14, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> E3 needs a drinking game.
> 
> - Every time you hear the term "casual", take a shot.


 I would have died from alcohol poising at the end of the microsoft conference then.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 14, 2010)

Innergy?

really?

really?

Worst. e3. Ever.


----------



## Riley (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah, Ubi's presentation was just _embarrassing._


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 14, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> Yeah, Ubi's presentation was just _embarrassing._


 Irredeemably terrible, more like. 

But with the Nintendo conference still to come, I think it is too early to call it the worst.


----------



## Luca (Jun 14, 2010)

Ubisoft... that was terrible. 

So what did all of you think about day 1? Other than EA's conference everything I saw was pretty bad. 


Also if any of you thought of buying Kinticamals just so you can molest that tiger get out now!


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 14, 2010)

Luca said:


> So what did all of you think about day 1? Other than EA's conference everything I saw was pretty bad.


 
I missed MS' conference but then again that was apparently mostly Natal and Natal is the Great Satan so I don't care. Gears and Reach mildly interest me, but Reach is looking a bit better now after the Campaign trailer. 

EA was mostly terribad, especially that active 2 garbage. Bulletstorm, on the other hand, looks great and I will follow that. 

Ubisoft nngh. 

All in all I thought the lineup was pretty weak, but there are two more days and some more interesting stuff should be coming out. Hopefully.


----------



## Riley (Jun 14, 2010)

I swear that one guy just stopped at a WalMart and picked up a set of Nerf lasertag guns to show off, because he had forgotten to do anything.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 14, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid Rising looked amazing.  >_>


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 14, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> I swear that one guy just stopped at a WalMart and picked up a set of Nerf lasertag guns to show off, because he had forgotten to do anything.


 What the hell was that even about?


----------



## Skittle (Jun 14, 2010)

The new slim 360s interest me. Depending on their life (meaning, they don't become door stoppers after a year), I may consider getting one. I will wait a little bit before getting one if I do even consider it. I mean, nothing I really want on the 360. I just wanna see if they fixed the glaring issues first...


----------



## Riley (Jun 14, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> What the hell was that even about?


 
I have absolutely no idea.  The host was pretty baffled too, it seemed.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 14, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> I have absolutely no idea.  The host was pretty baffled too, it seemed.


 I just saw two grown men running across the stage, I didnt event know what the point was.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 14, 2010)

skittle said:


> I just wanna see if they fixed the glaring issues first...


They already did fix it with the Jasper motherboards they rolled out in August 2008.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 15, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Metal Gear Solid Rising looked amazing.  >_>


 
I'll raise your Rising with Ken's Rage. Much better.


----------



## Luca (Jun 15, 2010)

One thing that I did like from Ubisofts show was the matto: "Games you can FEEL." 

Just makes me wonder were I'm going to be feeling them though. :3


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm seeing a lot of stand-offishness of the new 360, yet I also think I can hear people talking about it like it's 2006 (where the estimate was 1 in 3 would fail). The Jasper (2008?) fixed the heating issues, as did the one prior slightly. There hasn't been a "1 in 3" failure rate in what, 3 years? :v Way to be outdated.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 15, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> There hasn't been a "1 in 3" failure rate in what, 3 years? :v Way to be outdated.


 Yeah the newer consoles seem to be pretty solid. I would think that most of the important bits on the slim are the same as the other models, so there should not be any glaring issues with it. But these things do have a tendency to get screwed up. 

I am sure the Natal hardware will be plagued with problems in its initial releases, though.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 15, 2010)

If anything, being a further evolution of the Jasper hardware and also die shrunk agian so it produces less heat than even the Jasper.  If anything the failure rate should be smaller.  The machine afterall is hardly 'new' afterall, it's just got smaller parts, now small enough for a smaller box, but the 360 itself has been getting progressively smaller guts for a while now.  Even if you look at the power bricks on the old model Xbox 360's.  200w, then 175w, and the Jasper uses 150w bricks.  I'm wondering what the wattage on the Slim's brick is.


----------



## Riptor (Jun 15, 2010)

Ahem. You're all missing probably the best thing Ubisoft has ever done in the past five years: 2D Rayman. No Rabbids. I've been waiting years for them to make an actual platformer again for once. Not even the fact that they're making yet another Rabbids game could drag my mood down.

Also, I'm buying Bulletstorm as soon as possible, the genre NEEDS more stuff like this.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 15, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Ahem. You're all missing probably the best thing Ubisoft has ever done in the past five years: 2D Rayman. No Rabbids. I've been waiting years for them to make an actual platformer again for once. Not even the fact that they're making yet another Rabbids game could drag my mood down.



Who cares, Rayman sucks.


----------



## Riptor (Jun 15, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Who cares, Rayman sucks.



You got any real reason for saying that, or are you just going to go ahead and lump it in with Sonic CD like you do for pretty much everything else? :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 15, 2010)

Riptor said:


> You got any real reason for saying that, or are you just going to go ahead and lump it in with Sonic CD like you do for pretty much everything else? :V



Huh?

What the fuck does that suppose to mean?

Well I'm sorry for enjoying Sonic 2/3/Knucklesfor so many years and then playing Sonic CD and not enjoying that.

God, Get over it.


----------



## Flatline (Jun 15, 2010)

Bleh, the EA press conference was bullshit, mostly.

Active2? Are these people high or something? Who the hell would buy it if you can go outside and ride a fucking bicycle.
I turned my comp off when they started talking about Sims 3. Seriously, that stuff is old.

I hope the rest of the E3 will be better than this one.

Also, Portal 2 is still on the list of Gamespot's event list for Wednesday. That could be the surprise that Valve mentioned, or they're just fucking with us. And there are still a lot of TBAs so anything can happen.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 15, 2010)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> Also, Portal 2 is still on the list of Gamespot's event list for Wednesday. That could be the surprise that Valve mentioned, or they're just fucking with us. And there are still a lot of TBAs so anything can happen.


 
The surprise was supposed to be yesterday. What the fuck did they do with it, anyways? I keep hearing shit about Lombardi, and apparently they had the surprise in order to delay Portal to 2011, then cancelled the E3 event itself.


----------



## Coneill987 (Jun 15, 2010)

Under 30 mins untill the Nintendo Press Conference <3


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Can they just skip the 3ds and announce the new Star Fox?


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 15, 2010)

New StarFox? :3c


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 15, 2010)

*NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

This year @ E3, Nintendo kinda disappointed me.

Here's a look:

------

The new Zelda game looks very glitchy in controls. Hell it was glitching like crazy when the _Creator_ of the series was playing it.

~~~~~

That stupid Dance game? That dumb Mii party game? FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU********* YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUU

=>.<=

~~~~~

Okay, Golden Sun looked pretty cool.

~~~~~

And then there was *GOLDENEYE*.

HELL YA.

~~~~~

Disney Epic Mickey actually looks pretty interesting. The paint/erase stuff looks like fun.

~~~~~

_*Kirby's Epic Yarn*_? Seriously? WTF man? WTF? When you announced a new Kirby game, I though it was going to be *EPIC*. But again, I AM _*VERY*_ DISAPPOINT.

~~~~~

Dragon Quest 9? Eh, I could take it or leave it.

~~~~~

Then there was *METRIOD OTHER M*. The Trailer looked SO FU**ING AWESOME! But there was NO GAMEPLAY DEMO!

FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU

=>.<=

~~~~~

Oh no. Not another _Donkey Kong_ game. Hey! This one doesn't reek of fail! This one actually looks pretty good! 

_Donkey Kong Country Returns_ looks to be a return to a good Donky Kong game.

~~~~~

And then there was the very much awaited *NINTENDO 3DS*.

3D without the *FU**ING 3D GLASSES*.

FU** YA.

How did it actually pan out at the show?

Even without the 3D element, there will be a motion and gyro sensor, improved graphics, and a wider upper screen. All with Full backwards compatibility.

The 3DS can take _*3D pictures*_. Huh.

3D Movies on the 3DS? WHA? let me repeat: _*3D MOVIES ON THE NINTENDO 3DS*_. Woah.

~~~~~

_*KID ICARUS UPRISING?*_

ARE YOU FU**ING KIDDING ME?

=>.<=

THE OLD GAME SUCKED SO BAD, GIVING ALL PLAYER THE MIDDLE fi--

........

Whoa. HOLY CRAP.

THIS

LOOKS

_*EPIC.*_

=o.o=

~~~~~

Back to the 3DS. Wow. There are so many 3rd party developers working on games for the system.

METAL GEAR SOLID will be on board. That's pretty cool.

Unfortunately, a live showing of the abilities cannot be shown on tv, for the simple reason that it just wouldn't work. Too bad. 

But there was a video. What did it show? People talking about the system. That's it. Just talking about it. 

It looked like it was all over.

Then they showed another video. Funny as hell, but of course, no look at the real graphical abilities.

Then they showed everyone the real 3DS to people in the audience. Damn. I really wish I was there.

Too bad only those in attendance @ E3 will be able to see the 3DS work.

~~~~~

Overall, All I can say is.....

Eh.

Nintendo is again catering to the casual gamer more so than the die hard players who have been with Nintendo since the beginning of the NES.

=v.v=


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

BULLSHIT! I NEARLY HAD A HEART ATTACK I WAS SO EXCITED FGPLUFMIYEVBHUKGUCYUUTUVH


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 15, 2010)

overall im pretty happy with the event! sure, they have to iron out a few bugs with the controlls for the new zelda game^^; but im pretty happy with the event overall... they showed everything we wanted to seeand more.
and hey, maybe they actually WILL announce a new star fox, would be pretty cool since it was in the 3DS trailer^^


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

Yea, but it's a demo. They're still working on it obviously, so by the time the new Zelda comes out, they'll probably have all the glitches and stuff fixed

And really, do we _need_ 3D games?

Oh, and they're making another Kid Icarus game?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



WillowWulf said:


> Yea, but it's a demo. They're still working on it obviously, so by the time the new Zelda comes out, they'll probably have all the glitches and stuff fixed
> 
> And really, do we _need_ 3D games?


 
_Twilight Princess_ for the Wii had WAY too many control glitches. And that was in the final game.

As for 3D games, without those damn glasses, sure. Why not. But the PS3 and X-SUCKS 360 both want to do 3D WITH THOSE ****ING GLASSES AND SPECIAL TV WHICH COST A FORTUNE. The hell with that.


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



redfoxnudetoons said:


> _Twilight Princess_ for the Wii had WAY too many control glitches. And that was in the final game.


 Doesn't mean they can't try to work the glitches out in _this_ game

Plus, my Twilight Princess as far as I can tell, has no control glitches that I can see


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

I liked Nintendo back when it was a toy company :V


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

I like how Nintendo seems to be neglecting to focus on quality _games_, and is instead focusing on HEY LOOK AT OUR SHINY NEW SYSTEM GAIZ 3D! 3D! 3D!


----------



## Holsety (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

I wish Wii games would stop looking like shi- oh wait they can't.


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



8-bit said:


> I liked Nintendo back when it was a toy card company :V


 meh..fix'd


----------



## Kuraggo (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

Still not sure about the 3D, I hope it looks as good as they say though.
The rest looked pretty freaking lame and boring, GoldenEye looks promising but the graphics look hella outdated, if only it was coming for PC... Actually all the games looked pretty damn bad graphically. 
Overall I didn't see anything worth getting a Wii for. Just not my kind of games. At all.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



WillowWulf said:


> Doesn't mean they can't try to work the glitches out in _this_ game
> 
> Plus, my Twilight Princess as far as I can tell, has no control glitches that I can see


 
In the wii version, the controls just don't fully respond quite right. My arms get tired from all the swings I've had to make just to swing the sword once. Kinda like what Miyamoto was doing with the all the "technical problems" and glitches he had to deal with at the show.

Let's hope that they work out all the kinks with this one.



Blues said:


> I like how Nintendo seems to be neglecting to focus on quality _games_, and is instead focusing on HEY LOOK AT OUR SHINY NEW SYSTEM GAIZ 3D! 3D! 3D!


 
I know. Which is why I'm kinda disappointed with Nintendo's show.


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



redfoxnudetoons said:


> Let's hope that they work out all the kinks with this one.


 Exactly

Oh hey, they didn't announce anything about GS5?


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 15, 2010)

IMO I think Nintendo has done better catering to the hardcore gamer crowd than Microsoft.


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 15, 2010)

I came buckets dammit! And that's something I usually don't like to say.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

GS5?


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



redfoxnudetoons said:


> GS5?


 I mean Phoenix Wright 5

Capcom hasn't announced anything on it as of like, '07 I think


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 15, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> hardcore gamer


 
i hate this word SO much >.> it makes it sound like gaming is "important" or "serious"... its just a toy damnit! XD

but yes twilight, i came buckets, too :3

edit: i also REALLY liked the look of the new zelda! it kinda seems to be a mix of wind waker and twilight princess... it looks more mature but also kinda fresh and charming^^


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

Nope. No Phoenix Wright announcement from Nintendo.


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



redfoxnudetoons said:


> Nope. No Phoenix Wright announcement from Nintendo.


 Damn

They probably won't announce it for a while, it's just killing me though as to who the main is going to be, oh well


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 15, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i hate this word SO much >.> it makes it sound like gaming is "important" or "serious"... its just a toy damnit! XD


 Yes it does sound ridiculous, but its a way to separate the people who play every now and then, and the gamers who play almost everyday.


----------



## Kuraggo (Jun 15, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i hate this word SO much >.> it makes it sound like gaming is "important" or "serious"... its just a toy damnit! XD


 
Gaming can be serious for some, just because videogames are meant to entertain doesn't mean that they can't be played competitively and in a more serious way. Some people actually enjoy beating the crap out of others at their favorite game you know?
It also helps distinguish between your standard casual game and games that have a bit more depth. =)


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=127056

Complete list of planned 3DS games get! :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 15, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> http://www.gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=127056
> 
> Complete list of planned 3DS games get! :3


 
this just has to be real now


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 15, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> ...the hardcore gamer...


Every time you hear the term "hardcore", take a shot.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

Nitnendo has always been known to keep their gameplay under tight wraps.  And they don't take their bugs lightly, either... if they know there are problems with the current version shown, they'll definitely have those addressed by time for release.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

The Zelda Wii controls were because of wireless interference. I just watched another video of the demo and the controls worked  perfectly.

The new Kirby game looks good. Different, but good.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



Jackalfox said:


> The Zelda Wii controls were because of wireless interference. I just watched another video of the demo and the controls worked  perfectly.


That's good to know. Is it really 1:1 movement?


----------



## Querk (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

Nintendo did way better than Microsoft at least.


I'm pretty impressed with the 3DS. Not so much the 3D part since I haven't seen it yet, but the better hardware looks like it can handle way better graphics. Not sure if that'll be worth it to buy another full priced DS though.


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



Querk said:


> Nintendo did way better than Microsoft at least.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty impressed with the 3DS. Not so much the 3D part since I haven't seen it yet, but the better hardware looks like it can handle way better graphics. Not sure if that'll be worth it to buy another full priced DS though.


 If it turns out that the graphics are better than they are on the DS Lite and all that, I might consider
But I haven't seen anything on it

Plus, I really don't know if I can ignore the 3D part, I just wanna play my games though so sue me

It also depends on what their line up is for the launch


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> Every time you hear the term "hardcore", take a shot.


 I thought it was casual, or was that just for Microsofts conference.


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

They said the 3D would be optional, but from the responses i've read from people at E3, it works really well.

I posted a list of planned 3DS games in the E3 discussion thread.

As for Gyakuten Saiban, I think their next game might star Detective Gumshoe (at least based on the bits of interviews i've read...).


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



WillowWulf said:


> Plus, I really don't know if I can ignore the 3D part, I just wanna play my games though so sue me


 
That's what the slider is for. To intensify or flatten the image all the way down to off.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 15, 2010)

*New Xbox 360 Slim*

In stores next week!

[yt]o_qHCm875ZU[/yt]


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 15, 2010)

There is no God.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

Furries giving crappy comments.

In any case, Nintendo won E3.

The Zelda thing happened because of interference. Even the Epic Mickey game suffered similarly if you look at the pointers.

And Kirby is awesome - it actually looks different!

I hate Pit and Icarus NES, but this looks different.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 15, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> There is no God.


 
That means that there is a God... god... And depending on how good they are, whether or not he hates us. :3


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

I agree. Out of Macro$haft, Nintendo, and the almost over Sony conferences, Nintendo indeed won E3. Which is kinda sad, because that means that there are a bunch of "meh" games, as well as a bunch of "buy an expensive new tv and glasses to play our 3D crap!"

Wii>PS3>X-Sucks 360.

Edit:

Hold the phone. Looks like Sony had some surprises after all. Twisted Metal on the PS3 just announced. huh. Looks like Nintendo has some competition after all.

=o.o=


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 15, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> There is no God.


 
Oi oi, don't diss the icing on the cake. >:V


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 15, 2010)

hey sony, nice conconference you got there! *snicker* not! =D
except for... PORTAL 2!! SHIT YEAH!!

edit... well, and TWISTED METAL 3 of course X3


----------



## reian (Jun 15, 2010)

*Sony Conference*

Anyone else actually impressed this year?  This has been the first time in a while I actually am looking forward to the PS3...Like a revitalization of Twisted Metal and re-done Sly Cooper?

I'm happy so far...and now to start thinking with portals once agian


----------



## reian (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

I had a similar reaction...awesome and then disappointed...and then impressed again...and then really depressed...Just please don't let me down to much with Epic Mickey


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Sony Conference*

this conference sucked even more than the one from microsoft^^ only portal 2 and twisted metal got my attention


----------



## Flatline (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Sony Conference*

TM? Hell Yeah.

Sly was kinda meh.

BUT THERE WAS FUCKING PORTAL 2. And I don't give a shit about anything other than that.


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Sony Conference*

I haven't seen it yet..and I forgot to record it


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Sony Conference*



WillowWulf said:


> I haven't seen it yet..and I forgot to record it


 
you didnt miss much


----------



## Luca (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Sony Conference*

Man that was great. Twisted Metal is back Baby. I don't regret my choice over the 360 this year!


----------



## WolfieTeen (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Sony Conference*

It had a few games that i liked. It was boring at first but they got my interest near the end. I want to try the new twisted metal game and would get the sly collection if it weren't for the fact i already had them on ps2. Portal 2 looks awesome. Killzone 3 just didn't seem that interesting to me for some reason. Can't remember anything else though except for the exclusive stuff in the games and i guess those were good too.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Sony Conference*

I was disappoint.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

Furries are crappy gamers am confirmed


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 15, 2010)

Why get Portal 2 on a PS3 when you can get it on PC?


----------



## Luca (Jun 15, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Why get Portal 2 on a PS3 when you can get it on PC?


 
Exclusive PS3 content apparently.


----------



## Flatline (Jun 15, 2010)

Luca said:


> Exclusive PS3 content apparently.


 
Fuck that.

I want exclusive PC content.


----------



## Luca (Jun 15, 2010)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> Fuck that.
> 
> I want exclusive PC content.


 
Gabe from Valve himself delivered the news that he wants the PS3 version to be the better of all 3. He was sweating mayonnaise while doing it too.


----------



## Aden (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



Kuraggo said:


> GoldenEye looks promising but the graphics look hella outdated, if only it was coming for PC...


 
http://www.moddb.com/mods/goldeneye-source


----------



## reian (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Sony Conference*



Luca said:


> Man that was great. Twisted Metal is back Baby. I don't regret my choice over the 360 this year!


I am....*tears up slightly*  Why did I get your 360?  Oh yeah...that is right...I wanted to wati for Backwards compatiability


----------



## Luca (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

It looks like they ruined zelda. TP was great. Mushrooms? Cartoonish new look? Terrible as shit controls? I hope they go back to TP and redo whats already done.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



Luca said:


> It looks like they ruined zelda. TP was great. Mushrooms? Cartoonish new look? Terrible as shit controls? I hope they go back to TP and redo whats already done.


 
I just hope it isn't as flawed with the controls as the tacked on Wiimote controls from TP. TP should have been 'Cube only, like the original plan.


----------



## ADF (Jun 15, 2010)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> Fuck that.
> 
> I want exclusive PC content.


 
No ones being drowned in money to make PC exclusive content I'm afraid.

That's one thing you can say for the console industry, they can buy their popularity by paying developers to favour their platform. But that the money they are throwing around can only buy exclusive content or temporary exclusives makes me question how much influence they have any more, the majority of their exclusives are 1st/2nd party stuff these days, there is very little 3rd party exclusive development going on.

Frankly I think the mainstream games industry is becoming too big for its own good, when it starts costing 10s of millions to produce modern games; you have a problem.


----------



## reian (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Furries are crappy gamers am confirmed



*blinks and looks at her regional champion trophies*

I don't know if that is completely accurate....


----------



## Aden (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



reian said:


> *blinks and looks at her regional champion trophies*
> 
> I don't know if that is completely accurate....


 
>gamer
>trophies
>trophies for gaming


----------



## reian (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



Aden said:


> >gamer
> >trophies
> >*trophies for gaming*



That one...for fighting games mostly...Particularly Soul Calibur


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

The controls were messed up by wireless interference. We already have confirmation of that from people who played Zelda on the showfloor. >:V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Furries are crappy gamers am confirmed


.


Luca said:


> It looks like they ruined zelda. TP was great. Mushrooms? Cartoonish new look? Terrible as shit controls? I hope they go back to TP and redo whats already done.


Pics nao.


reian said:


> That one...for fighting games mostly...Particularly Soul Calibur


Is completely accurate.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

With how E3 turned out makes me want to get a Wii just a bit more.
As for the new DS, it seems like there remaking them over and over just to get money from ppl.
I am wanting to see how the new 3d version will look tho.


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

The new Zelda trailer

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uOFYeTsT7g*


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

A cell-shaded adult Link, hmm.
If they tweak the controls and my Wii gets fixed, I might play it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

The new Zelda actually looks decent.  Sounds like a mix between TP's realism & WW's cell shading, the best of both worlds, huh?  Let's hope the trailers won't be the only good parts.  It's about time Pit came back into action, too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



WillowWulf said:


> The new Zelda trailer
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uOFYeTsT7g*


Fuck yes. 

Day one buy.

It's like they took Oracle Of Seasons*/*Ages and mixed it with Wind waker.

And it doesn't look lol grimdark like Twilight Princess.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



Ibuuyk said:


> The new Zelda actually looks decent.  Sounds like a mix between TP's realism & WW's cell shading, the best of both worlds, huh?  Let's hope the trailers won't be the only good parts.  It's about time Pit came back into action, too.


Yeah! I really like the direction they're taking with it. Looks like the perfect type of game for the Wii.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

GUYS. 



OCARINA OF TIME REMAKE.


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

I'm actually hopeful for the new Zelda game



Perverted Impact said:


> GUYS.
> 
> 
> 
> OCARINA OF TIME REMAKE.


*orgasm*


----------



## Atrum Lupus (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: New Xbox 360 Slim*

But not released everywhere else for another month. Damn Microsoft


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: New Xbox 360 Slim*



Atrum Lupus said:


> But not released everywhere else for another month. Damn Microsoft


 
Damn, They're being shipped since the day of E3.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: New Xbox 360 Slim*

The Xbox 360 slim is what x box should've been from the get go.


----------



## Mykell (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: New Xbox 360 Slim*



Jashwa said:


> The Xbox 360 slim is what x box should've been from the get go.


 
One could say the same about any console that gets a redesign.  The new seems pretty nice though.  Depending on how quickly I get my finances in order, I may pick one up.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: New Xbox 360 Slim*



Mykell said:


> One could say the same about any console that gets a redesign.  The new seems pretty nice though.  Depending on how quickly I get my finances in order, I may pick one up.


I'm mainly referring to the built in wireless, which they ridiculously charged 100 dollars for on the other versions of the 360.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: New Xbox 360 Slim*



Jashwa said:


> I'm mainly referring to the built in wireless, which they ridiculously charged 100 dollars for on the other versions of the 360.


 
This is true, But with this system the motherboard is reorganized and revamped so no more RROD(Red Ring of Death)
Also, they have updated the processor speeds from 2.4 to 3.0. Big jump in speed.


----------



## Luca (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



Perverted Impact said:


> GUYS.
> 
> 
> 
> OCARINA OF TIME REMAKE.


 
...for the 3DS


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



Luca said:


> ...for the 3DS


 It is? Really?


----------



## Luca (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



WillowWulf said:


> It is? Really?


 
Thats what I read at IGN today.


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



Luca said:


> Thats what I read at IGN today.


 HNNNNNNGGHHH

Now I am disappoint

*failgasm*


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



Luca said:


> ...for the 3DS


 


Luca said:


> Thats what I read at IGN today.


 
Check your sourses.

http://e3.nintendo.com/wii/
http://e3.nintendo.com/3ds/

The new Zelda game, _The Legend of Zeldaâ„¢: Skyward Sword_ is for the Wii.

There is no Zelda title for the 3Ds currently.


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



redfoxnudetoons said:


> Check your sourses.
> 
> http://e3.nintendo.com/wii/
> 
> ...


 Oh well then, this is great


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



WillowWulf said:


> HNNNNNNGGHHH
> 
> Now I am disappoint
> 
> *failgasm*










Which hopefully means


....


NO MORE FREAKY FOUNTAIN FAERIES WITH SHARP BOOBS THAT COULD POKE YOUR EYES OUT!


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



Perverted Impact said:


> Which hopefully means
> 
> 
> ....
> ...


Oh god hopefully

Let's just hope though they don't manage to screw it up on this


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



Perverted Impact said:


> http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=127080


 

*RUMOR*. *NOT OFFICIALLY ANNOUNCED*.

That's all I see, and until it's official, it's just like Duke Nukem Forever. You may want it, but it might never come out.

Again: Check your sources.

And there is no need to be rude, telling people off.

http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=127063 -- No 3DS Zelda Mention.

And a tweet alone does not mean anything. Why isn't it on the list of games for the 3DS?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



redfoxnudetoons said:


> *RUMOR*. *NOT OFFICIALLY ANNOUNCED*.


 


			
				Perverted Impact;1945042
[url said:
			
		

> http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=127107[/url]
> 
> It's real now.


Redfox, Why are you slow at typing?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

oh, and another thing: gonintendo.com is not an official source for Nintendo announcements.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

What. _What_.

Would the controls work on the 3DS..?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



redfoxnudetoons said:


> oh, and another thing: gonintendo.com is not an official source for Nintendo announcements.



http://gonintendo.com/wp-content/photos/Screen_shot_2010_06_15_at_9.20.51_PM.png

lol


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

Like I said, a tweet alone means nothing.

Why would Nintendo only reveal a potentially best seller for their new handheld via tweet? Why not, oh I don't know.... 

ANNOUNCE IT AT E3? I mean, their press conference was only just *this morning*.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

Oh yes, Nintendo's pandering to the "casuals" again...when they were what brought them up from the NES! (No definition of "Casual"!)

I pretty much ignored E3 since it's always been whining and bawing that people aren't seeing *exactly* what they want, letting themselves get ultra-hyped up for games only to be disappointed when it'sn ot like their higher-than-the-stratosphere-expectations from months of hype, and shutting off games they might actually enjoy merely because it's not a carbon-copy of their old favourite.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



SirRob said:


> What. _What_.
> 
> Would the controls work on the 3DS..?


 
It'd prolly fail utterly like Phantom Hourglass & Spirit Tracks if it was to be on 3DS.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



redfoxnudetoons said:


> Like I said, a tweet alone means nothing.
> 
> Why would Nintendo only reveal a potentially best seller for their new handheld via tweet? Why not, oh I don't know....
> 
> ANNOUNCE IT AT E3? I mean, their press conference was only just *this morning*.


You think I know?

Let's recap, NoA announced a remake of "The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time" for 3ds over twitter

Along with _real_ pics

I really don't know, they most likely didn't enough time?

And yet, You have the balls to "lol, Fake"

Wth



Ibuuyk said:


> It'd prolly fail utterly like Phantom Hourglass & Spirit Tracks if it was to be on 3DS.



Huh?

Spirit Tracks didn't fail.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



Perverted Impact said:


> You think I know?
> 
> Let's recap, NoA announced a remake of "The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time" for 3ds over twitter


 
Yes, twitter. It's highly suspicious that it wasn't announced _*while they had center stage of the most important video game expo of the year*_, but on twitter.



> Along with _real_  pics



on a RUMOR site that NOT an OFFICIAL NINTENDO SOURCE.




> And yet, You have the balls to "lol, Fake"


 
I'm saying that if they did not announce it, then it doesn't exist, or at the very least, it is because it has a good chance of never actually seeing a real release. They did not even list it in the list of games on board with the 3DS, which is highly suspect, when they showed what appears to be a StarFox 64 remake as well. 

Zelda OOC would be a best seller. Why would they not be loud about it? Why not list it in the list of 3DS games?

It's all highly suspect, and all you have is the word of a rumor site and a tweet. 

And we all know how reliable Twitter is. /sarcasm.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

Goldeneye will likely be horribly disappointing. Goldeneye wasn't a good game because it was Goldeneye, it was a good game because it was built by a great dev team at Rare. While I doubt the game is going to be bad (it'll probably be good in its own right), it probably won't hold a candle to the original's success, and furthermore seems to merely be using the Goldeneye name for brand recognition like that Rogue Agent flop.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



Runefox said:


> Goldeneye will likely be horribly disappointing. Goldeneye wasn't a good game because it was Goldeneye, it was a good game because it was built by a great dev team at Rare. While I doubt the game is going to be bad (it'll probably be good in its own right), it probably won't hold a candle to the original's success, and furthermore seems to merely be using the Goldeneye name for brand recognition like that Rogue Agent flop.


 
I hope you are not right, but you very well may be. I sincerely hope that this new Goldeneye can match all the fun and great playability as the original.

The new game does have one advantage, though: Online gameplay! You don't need to be in the same place as your opponents this time around. Or in the same country for that matter.

=^.^=


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



Ibuuyk said:


> It'd prolly fail utterly like Phantom Hourglass & Spirit Tracks if it was to be on 3DS.


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Spirit Tracks a failure. Funny.


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

Nintendo's E3 showing wasn't too bad.  I was happy to see a new Zelda game, even if it is cell shaded.  They have plenty of time to polish up the game since it's not hitting the shelves until next year.  I'm not worried about that.  Goldeneye, well, I might try it out.  I can't wait to get my hands on the new Metroid game.  Epic Mickey looks interesting and so does the new Kirby game.

The 3DS sounds interesting, but I want to see just how well the 3D screen works for myself.  I do like that you can control the level of 3D on the screen or completely turn it off if you like.  I like that they put a new analog stick on the system too as well as better graphics.  I'm curious to see how they are going to let you watch 3D movies on your DS.  I doubt I'd use that tho.


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

Ocarina was confirmed via Nintendo's developer roundtable... of course last year's confirmed a new Pikmin was in the works, so i'm not sure on the current status of either...


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



Twylyght said:


> The 3DS sounds interesting, but I want to see just how well the 3D screen works for myself.  I do like that you can control the level of 3D on the screen or completely turn it off if you like.  I like that they put a new analog stick on the system too as well as better graphics.  I'm curious to see how they are going to let you watch 3D movies on your DS.  I doubt I'd use that tho.


 
Yeah, that analog stick looks like it can better play 64-bit 3D games. I wish there was a way to see how the new 3D screen works, but that just isn't happening, I guess. I like the 3D camera, but I don't think I'd watch 3D movies on it either....



TwilightV said:


> Ocarina was confirmed via Nintendo's developer roundtable... of course last year's confirmed a new Pikmin was in the works, so i'm not sure on the current status of either...


 
My point exactly. And there is absolutely no word on the new Pikmin this year at all. 

Because they did not announce Zelda OOT it with all the other 3DS games, or at the press conference, I have many doubts that we will see this game any time soon. If at all.


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Sony Conference*

I tried to watch Sony's Conference, but I fell asleep lol.  Only the Portal 2 and new Twisted Metal got my attention.  The rest of it was boring and I was rolling my eyes at the new 3D parts of the conference.


----------



## Lucedo (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I wanna hear that Sly 4 is on its way to the PS3.


 
Sly 4 is still a possibility. There is a Sly Cooper Collection for the PS3 this fall. Also sly will appear in Heroes on the Move.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*

Note to OP: You don't have to self-censor yourself.  Your mommy isn't going to give you a spanking cause you said "fuck" on the internet.

OT: Goldeneye looks dumb as hell.  It's the SAME GAME except now with Daniel Craig instead of Pierce Brosman and OOOOOOO, it's raining in certain levels now where it wasn't before!  And by the way, you'll only get half the modes and a quarter of the characters you could in the original.  BUT IT'S ONLINE!  SO YOU CAN FRANTICALLY TYPE IN FRIEND CODES TO LAG TO YOUR HEART'S CONTENT!

I'd rather fire up my N64 and play it instead of spending $50 on this.

Speaking of which, Star Fox 64, Ocarina of Time, Donkey Kong Country, Goldeneye?

So the biggest thing the Big N can throw at us this year, besides a new Zelda, are copies of 10+ year old games BUT WITH UPDATED GRAPHICS.  The hardcore Nintendo fan must be an absolute retard if they buy into this, which I wouldn't be shocked.

This is why my Wii is collecting dust under my TV.  I really need to just sell the thing and be done with it.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Note to OP: You don't have to self-censor yourself.  Your mommy isn't going to give you a spanking cause you said "fuck" on the internet.



the first post is a copy of my journal, and you're not _supposed_ to use a bunch of profanity in journals, as far as I know (because there is no age filter with journals.)



> OT: Goldeneye looks dumb as hell.  It's the SAME GAME except now with Daniel Craig instead of Pierce Brosman and OOOOOOO, it's raining in certain levels now where it wasn't before!  And by the way, you'll only get half the modes and a quarter of the characters you could in the original.  BUT IT'S ONLINE!  SO YOU CAN FRANTICALLY TYPE IN FRIEND CODES TO LAG TO YOUR HEART'S CONTENT!
> 
> I'd rather fire up my N64 and play it instead of spending $50 on this.



And seeing as I no longer have an N64 (long story) I can't play it on there.



> Speaking of which, Star Fox 64, Ocarina of Time, Donkey Kong Country, Goldeneye?
> 
> So the biggest thing the Big N can throw at us this year, besides a new Zelda, are copies of 10+ year old games BUT WITH UPDATED GRAPHICS.  The hardcore Nintendo fan must be an absolute retard if they buy into this, which I wouldn't be shocked.
> 
> This is why my Wii is collecting dust under my TV.  I really need to just sell the thing and be done with it.



Yeah, This is why I'm kinda disappointed in Nintendo. A bunch of casual games, some remakes, and not too many good new games to look forward to, except for _maybe_ the new Zelda game, if the controls are up to it.

But the press conference of Sony was disappointing as well, and, of course, Macro$haft failed as usual, with a show that could have easily been replaced with footage of Nintendo's 2008 E3 show.

=>.>=


----------



## Terranul (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Sony Conference*

a lot of the games they glossed over in the videos would have been good material to talk about,


I can't wait for Patapon 3


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Sony Conference*

Fuck yes, Twisted Metal.


----------



## Witchiebunny (Jun 16, 2010)

Let's keep all E3 related tangents to one thread, mmmkay?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



redfoxnudetoons said:


> Yeah, This is why I'm kinda disappointed in Nintendo. A bunch of casual games, some remakes, and not too many good new games to look forward to, except for _maybe_ the new Zelda game, if the controls are up to it.
> 
> But the press conference of Sony was disappointing as well, and, of course, Macro$haft failed as usual, with a show that could have easily been replaced with footage of Nintendo's 2008 E3 show.


 
Here's the thing though, Sony and Microsoft are actually offering NEW content.  It seems like Nintendo is banking on the hardcore living in an extended nostalgia phase where they can just pull whatever game they published previously, throw in some updated graphics and make an entire presentation on it as if it were new.

Now I don't hate remakes in general.  I'm a huge fan of Bionic Commando Rearmed, Resident Evil REmake, and so on.  But when your company, one that claims to be changing the way we play games, decides to throw a bunch of remakes at us, call it new, and probably won't even work with your "groundbreaking" motion control system, while the other is banking of 3D graphics like it's 1986.

And to be honest I can't even say I'm THAT excited about a new Zelda.  I'm still trying to figure out how Nintendo got around any real backlash with the whole thing of them forcing people to buy an add-on to make their peripherals do what they were supposed to do in the first place, now we have Miyamoto standing up there talking about 1:1 movement in-game, yet I still see this degrading to a waggle-fest.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: NINTENDO, I AM DISAPPOINT. Kinda.*



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> It seems like Nintendo is banking on the hardcore living in an extended nostalgia phase where they can just pull whatever game they published previously, throw in some updated graphics and make an entire presentation on it as if it were new.



That's what bugs me so much. The new stuff is all catered to the "casual gamer" while the hardcore gamers don't get too much new. Metriod Other M being the only saving face. 



> And to be honest I can't even say I'm THAT excited about a new Zelda.  I'm still trying to figure out how Nintendo got around any real backlash with the whole thing of them forcing people to buy an add-on to make their peripherals do what they were supposed to do in the first place, now we have Miyamoto standing up there talking about 1:1 movement in-game, yet I still see this degrading to a waggle-fest.



After the Wii version of TP diabolical, I'm a little skeptic of the new Zelda too. I do have a Wii Motion Plus, because I knew future games were going to use it, and it came bundled with a black controller, which I was going to buy anyway. I haven't used it yet, though, so I'm not sure how good it is.


----------



## Volug (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm most excited for the new Donkey Kong Country game.  I've been replaying the old ones on the Virtual console.

Strangely enough, yesterday I was talking to some friends about how cool it'd be to have the old DKC games come back up.  Then...  They announced it at E3 just today, I almost laughed out loud.

I don't think it'd be GREAT, I just think it's neat.

I'm also a sucker for nostalgia, but it depends on the game.  Ocarina of time remake?  Eh...  Goldeneye?  Yeah!

Honestly I don't care if it's a remake or a series revival as long as I have fun playing it, and so far, I've liked what we got, and I'm liking what we are going to get so far.

New Zelda?  I can't form an opinion yet.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 16, 2010)

Wait what? Kirby and DK are CASUAL now? Especially when they show actual GAMES?

Okay, confirmed - furries are shit as far as gaming is concerned.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wait what? Kirby and DK are CASUAL now? Especially when they show actual GAMES?
> 
> Okay, confirmed - furries are shit as far as gaming is concerned.


 Didn't you get the note? Everything not rated M and having to do with shooting things is for casual gamers and should be burned at a stake.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 16, 2010)

This was one of the most disappointing E3's I've watched. The Kinect is a bit too gimmicky at this point (I'm stand-off-ish, because I want to see where it goes, like potential FPS's or zombie games): the new 360 is a few years late, Twisted Metal hasn't been cool since Ps1, the game list is crap (for all consoles, minus like 2 games), the non-game announcements are 'meh'/unexciting (like the 3Ds & Wii-mo- I mean 'Move'), and one of the things I was actually looking forward to is going to be changed dramatically (which usually means crap, especially when it's meant to be a aimed-at-fans remake). 

All I have on my list of things until like 2012 is Dead Rising 2, L4D DLC, and War for Cybertron. Everything else (including 2/3rds of what I'm looking forward to) is a rehash or a sequel - Nothing exciting. (Not that these things can't be great, mind you.)

(Also note that all the Xbox & 360 have done is cater to the hardcore gamers - Now they need to aim at the casual gamers and Wii-players with things like the Kinect. They still have a loyal hardcore following, and now are _really _trying to tap into the casual market.)


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 16, 2010)

*Portal 2 GAMEPLAY (not just the new trailer)*

Part 1: http://xbox360.ign.com/dor/objects/64330/portal-2/videos/e310_portal2_demo_01_061510.html
Part 2: http://xbox360.ign.com/dor/objects/64330/portal-2/videos/e310_portal2_demo_02_061510.html

Looks like we get a companion that's not a cube, Lasers, Trampolines, and Tractor Beams


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jun 16, 2010)

Nintendo and Sony had an awesome Press Conference!


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 16, 2010)

Best E3 in -years- in my opinion, metal gear solid rising (this is sure to be my all-time favorite game once it's in my hands) and killzone 3 alone are just brilliant with the new melee/close quarters combat it's implementing. The kinect is better than I had imagined it ever could be, the ps3's motion stuff is neat...the new 360 is also pretty cool. Crysis 2 is also shaping up to be something that really pushes the envelope with both consoles and hopefully PC.

Portal 2, need I say anything else.
Hopefully some more half life related stuff is released, or maybe it already has been I haven't seen it all.

Metal Gear Solid: Rising is looking... superb, to say the very least. I've been waiting to play as the cyborg ninja and really let loose with that blade since MGS1 on the PS1.

Hell, even medal of honor is looking pretty decent and there's even that new god of war, though I'm not a huge fan (only because I don't own a ps3 and haven't played any of the others to be into it, but I want to).

Though this new Assassin's Creed seems to be just strange...I mean it's looking neat and there's multiplayer aspects that look like fun, but I was kinda hoping for some word on Assassin's Creed 3 and confirm it's a Russian Sniper from WWII like I had heard about. Looks like a nice little side-story diving between two and three, at least for now because two only just came out a few months ago. 

On that note Infamous 2 looks like crap, but the first one was good enough to carry it. :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Portal 2 GAMEPLAY (not just the new trailer)*

God that looks like a lot of fun. 

The turrets make such cute noises when you destroy them!! <^o^>
And they're polite and apologize for wanting to shoot you dead.


I hope the talky British sphere doesn't make any references to Monty Python


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Portal 2 GAMEPLAY (not just the new trailer)*

I can begin to feel my mind melting already.

Also, everything that LB said.


----------



## Willow (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Portal 2 GAMEPLAY (not just the new trailer)*

I'm in love


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Sony Conference*



Terranul said:


> a lot of the games they glossed over in the videos would have been good material to talk about,
> 
> 
> I can't wait for Patapon 3


 
Yeah. Nintendo can run an E3 lineup featuring only new franchises, sequels to previously glossed-over franchises (Such as Patapon, or any of the existing IPs everyone ignored), and resurrected titles (Such as Glory of Heracles, old franchise they picked up like last year) and only one Mario or Zelda game.

Guess which *ALL* the focus would be placed on? 

That's exactly why everything has to be a spinoff of sequel nowadays...Stuff that gets noticed like The World Ends With You, Assassin's Creed, BioShock, and Dragon Age are *lucky*. :/


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 16, 2010)

*sees recent posts*

Well I give up. I guess gaming really will die if these are the things people expect. It's not because of the games themselves but the immaturity and blindness of gamers in general.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> So the biggest thing the Big N can throw at us this year, besides a new Zelda, are copies of 10+ year old games BUT WITH UPDATED GRAPHICS. The hardcore Nintendo fan must be an absolute retard if they buy into this, which I wouldn't be shocked.


What do you think of 3ds's launch titles?



redfoxnudetoons said:


> the first post is a copy of my journal, and you're not _supposed_ to use a bunch of
> Yeah, This is why I'm kinda disappointed in Nintendo. A bunch of casual games, some remakes, and not too many good new games to look forward to, except for _maybe_ the new Zelda game, if the controls are up to it.


How is Kirby, DKC and Kid Icarus is "casual"?


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wait what? Kirby and DK are CASUAL now? Especially when they show actual GAMES?



At lease, TtS didn't called them casual like Derpfox


----------



## SirRob (Jun 16, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wait what? Kirby and DK are CASUAL now? Especially when they show actual GAMES?
> 
> Okay, confirmed - furries are shit as far as gaming is concerned.


I'd say Kirby has always been casual. The games were never intended to be difficult, were they? Not that there's anything wrong with that. DK has changed dramatically, I can see why it would be considered casual now. But this new game seems to be going back to what made the series great, which is awesome.


----------



## Holsety (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Portal 2 GAMEPLAY (not just the new trailer)*

As if knocking down and physically abusing the turrets wasn't enough, now we murder them ;_;


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'd say Kirby has always been casual. The games were never intended to be difficult, were they? Not that there's anything wrong with that. DK has changed dramatically, I can see why it would be considered casual now. But this new game seems to be going back to what made the series great, which is awesome.



Kirby's Dream Land 2 was sorta hard. :X


----------



## SirRob (Jun 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Kirby's Dream Land 2 was sorta hard. :X


I've only played the one on the Gameboy. I'm only going by with what other people say. >>


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I've only played the one on the Gameboy. I'm only going by with what other people say. >>


Dream Land 2 was for GbC


----------



## SirRob (Jun 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Dream Land 2 was for GbC


Well it must've been the first one 'cause I beat it pretty easily. <<


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well it must've been the first one 'cause I beat it pretty easily. <<



You know there was a hard mode.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> You know there was a hard mode.


Okay... You win. Kirby is hardcore.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Okay... You win.


I always do B)


SirRob said:


> Kirby is hardcore.


No, Kirby games are not lol hardcore.

Kirby games are just cute/fun games to play.

And I think that's what nintendo wanted to be


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Portal 2 GAMEPLAY (not just the new trailer)*

This game looks great, I'm still gonna miss companion cube though... :<


----------



## Flatline (Jun 16, 2010)

Luca said:


> Gabe from Valve himself delivered the news that he wants the PS3 version to be the better of all 3. He was sweating mayonnaise while doing it too.


 
Ha said it will be the best version on any *console.*

I don't consider the PC a console myself, but who knows. 

A lot of other games made me want a PS3 anyway. But I don't think I'll be able to buy one soon. Even if I had the money, most likely I will spend it on my PC.


----------



## Flatline (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Portal 2 GAMEPLAY (not just the new trailer)*

Am I the only senseless bastard who didn't feel *anything* after destroying the Companion Cube?

Anyway, it looks awesome. Can't wait.


----------



## Riv (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Portal 2 GAMEPLAY (not just the new trailer)*



Miles Snowpaw said:


> Am I the only senseless bastard who didn't feel *anything* after destroying the Companion Cube?


 
MONSTER! I'm still recovering from that... please be more sensitive to those of us who just had to euthanize our cubes recently.


----------



## Flatline (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Portal 2 GAMEPLAY (not just the new trailer)*



Riv said:


> MONSTER! I'm still recovering from that... please be more sensitive to those of us who just had to euthanize our cubes recently.


 
Ahh, memories...

I think I'm gonna make a GMod video about the different ways of destroying the cube


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2010)

DARRRRRRRRRRK 

DAWWWWWWWWWWN 

Still going to play it, but that is just a really generic subtitle.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 16, 2010)

Valve is a PC dev first and foremost.

So yeah.

Also, there's a reason the title is "Donkey Kong Country RETURNS".


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Portal 2 GAMEPLAY (not just the new trailer)*

Portal was perfect in itself this is icing on the cake :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2010)

ginger alert


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 16, 2010)

Nintendo is the Disney of videogames.  They're approximately as old as their respective medium, and they try to focus on titles that everyone will enjoy.

What does that make Sony and MS then?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> Nintendo is the Disney of videogames. They're approximately as old as their respective medium, and they try to focus on titles that everyone will enjoy.
> 
> What does that make Sony and MS then?


SNKP and Namco.


----------



## Winkuru (Jun 16, 2010)

This year was kinda dissapointing because Microsoft and Sony didint actually have anything show worthy. Thankfully Nintendo had such amazing confrence that made this one of the best E3. Shamefully they didint announce that Hideki is going to make star fox game thought.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Portal 2 GAMEPLAY (not just the new trailer)*

*watches videos*

*jizz*


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> What do you think of 3ds's launch titles?


 
Going by this list, I'm not really that impressed.  A good portion of the games which don't already share the names of previous games seem like rehashes of others, except now with 3D.  I have no need to play MGS3 on a DS when I already have it for PS2, same goes for Star Fox, DJ Hero, Street Fighter IV, Ghost Recon, Splinter Cell Chaos Theory, etc.

Granted another good portion of that list just says "Franchise" next to the game name, but from what I listed above, I can only assume most of those games will just be 3D remixes of previous games.

Besides the fact I've never been a fan of hand held gaming, I'm not exactly excited for this year's model of Gameboy.


----------



## Conker (Jun 16, 2010)

I fucking loved Nintendo's E3. When they announced the new Kid Icarus game I started laughing out loud. I was just so happy. It looks fucking amazing to. Actually, the whole 3DS launch titles all had me giggling like a little schoolgirl. 

I didn't want one, now I have to have one. Funny how that works.

My N64 has long since borked, so the more remakes the better for me. Star Fox in itself would be worth it, I don't even need the 3D there. But god damn I'll take it! 

And Retro doing a Donkey Kong Country game? FUCKIN RIGHT.

Oh, and Zelda and Metroid and Kirby...

/brainasplodes


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 16, 2010)

[yt]9hJQRSB6IqE[/yt]

Wewt


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2010)

Finally getting back to what made it good instead of that underground shit.


----------



## Terranul (Jun 16, 2010)

So, Konami's conference was HILARIOUS.

But Multiplayer Castlevania?


----------



## Luca (Jun 16, 2010)

Who ever was that guy who said that Orcarina of time wasn't coming to the 3DS look at this
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2010-ocarina-of/700247


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2010)

Terranul said:


> So, Konami's conference was HILARIOUS.
> 
> But Multiplayer Castlevania?


Link?


----------



## Terranul (Jun 17, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Link?


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtKMqdMWNec

only have the first part so far.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Does Kinetic remind anyone else of the Eye Toy?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 17, 2010)

Luca said:


> Who ever was that guy who said that Orcarina of time wasn't coming to the 3DS look at this
> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2010-ocarina-of/700247


 
It seems that Nintendo has indeed OFFICIALLY announced it on the E3 site today.

Don't know why it wasn't on the list in the _first place_.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 17, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> It seems that Nintendo has indeed OFFICIALLY announced it on the E3 site today.
> 
> Don't know why it wasn't on the list in the _first place_.


They most likely forgot about it.

Derp.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 17, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> They most likely forgot about it.
> 
> Derp.




That's one giant *DERP* if they just plain forgot about it.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 17, 2010)

You mean one giant *DERP*,right? And who cares if it comes to the 3DS? I don't really care about the 3DS. It looks like a gimmick than anything else to me. I'd rather have virtual reality than 3D graphics*
*


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 17, 2010)

8-bit said:


> You mean one giant *DERP*,right? And who cares if it comes to the 3DS? I don't really care about the 3DS. It looks like a gimmick than anything else to me. I'd rather have virtual reality than 3D graphics*
> *


 
lol.... I clicked the wrong size. I meant to have it as big as that....

While Virtual Reality would be kick ass, I would settle for the 3DS in the mean time, while they figure out how the heck to pull off a working holo deck.

=^.^=


----------



## Luca (Jun 17, 2010)

Apparently this guy is on his way to becoming a meme. These are popping up everywhere.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 17, 2010)

Luca said:


> Apparently this guy is on his way to becoming a meme. These are popping up everywhere.


 
it was inevitable^^


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 17, 2010)

Luca said:


> Apparently this guy is on his way to becoming a meme. These are popping up everywhere.


 
And Macro$haft X-Sucks 360 *FIALS AGIAN*.


----------



## Terranul (Jun 17, 2010)

Luca said:


> Apparently this guy is on his way to becoming a meme. These are popping up everywhere.


 
And no mention of the hero of E3 last year, Translator-san?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 17, 2010)

Terranul said:


> And no mention of the hero of E3 last year, Translator-san?


 He was on G4 last night for Gran Turismo 5 last night. He gave so much fuck. :V


----------



## Luca (Jun 18, 2010)

He's giving such a fuck right now... it makes me sad.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 18, 2010)

8-bit said:


> You mean one giant *DERP*,right? And who cares if it comes to the 3DS? I don't really care about the 3DS. It looks like a gimmick than anything else to me. I'd rather have virtual reality than 3D graphics*
> *



*facepalm*


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 18, 2010)

Luca said:


> Apparently this guy is on his way to becoming a meme. These are popping up everywhere.


Is this the sequel to rickrolling?  Oh, wait, that was TV Tropes.


----------

